
First Psystar Mac Clones Ship - naish
http://gizmodo.com/384526/exclusive-video-psystar-in-the-wild
======
dkokelley
So now we know they're for real.

I'm pretty sure what's happening is a home business started making these and
now is getting overrun by the press they are getting. It will be neat to see
how they cope with it, but I don't think the outlook is good for them.

Time will tell.

------
zkinion
hahahahahahahaha, those guys are making bank off of the publicity they're
getting. The lawsuit probably won't even cost them near what they're getting.
Its nothing more than a bundled up hackintosh. Their product is pure hype from
the digg/slashdot/blogosphere. Any mention of a lawsuit is only helping them
make more money.

I kept an open mind when everybody said (and even on here), _OMG they won't
last till the next day, apple is going to sue them hard!!!_ You'd be surprised
how crazy stuff works out in the real world.

------
superchink
I think the most interesting thing to watch with this company will be how the
licensing and support issues play out.

